# Sensor anticorrosivo de nivel



## Sergio Flores (Dic 19, 2007)

Saludos a todos, estoy trabajando en el sensor anticorrosivo de nivel que está publicado en la sección de proyectos. He armado todo como corresponde al diagrama, pero al conectar el circuito, el relé empieza a hacer un zumbido que nunca se detiene! No sé cual será la causa de esto, al juntar las puntas de prueba o separarlas todo sigue igual. Le estoy proporcionando 6.5 voltios AC, y también lo probé con 12 v AC. ¿Que está sucediendo?! Gracias!


----------



## Dano (Dic 19, 2007)

Sergio Flores dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos, estoy trabajando en el sensor anticorrosivo de nivel que está publicado en la sección de proyectos. He armado todo como corresponde al diagrama, pero al conectar el circuito, el relé empieza a hacer un zumbido que nunca se detiene! No sé cual será la causa de esto, al juntar las puntas de prueba o separarlas todo sigue igual. Le estoy proporcionando 6.5 voltios AC, y también lo probé con 12 v AC. ¿Que está sucediendo?! Gracias!



Pero el circuito debe ser alimentado con DC no con AC

Saludos


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 19, 2007)

Voy a probarlo asi! Pregunta, ¿porque en el circuito que tiene Pablin (el sitio web de electronica), se habla sobre que la corriente directa corroe las puntas de prueba?. es decir, habla varias cosas sobre corriente AC según entiendo, entonces se alimenta con AC? o DC? se produce AC?.. no entiendo realmente que pasa.


----------



## Dano (Dic 19, 2007)

La corriente continua produce electrólisis en los electrodos o sea corrosíon. El circuito se alimenta con continua, que luego se convierte en alterna gracias a la compuerta, al haber en las puntas AC no tienes corrosión.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 19, 2007)

Ya lo probé! ahora el problema es que se dispara el relé al conectar el circuito! ¿Que estará pasando?!


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 19, 2007)

Para dar más información: Estoy usando el transistor 123AP, porque tomé como base el circuito de Pablin y compré el reemplazo del BC548. Al conectar 12V DC, el relé se dispara inmediatamente, lo mismo sucede con 7V DC. Probé medir corriente AC en las puntas de prueba y no hay nada. El circuito integrado que estoy usando es el CD4093BE. ¿Que podrá estar sucediendo?! He realizado varias pruebas, pero no encuentro el problema.


----------



## Dano (Dic 19, 2007)

Puede ser que la corriente alterna con que lo alimentaste antes haya jodido el integrado.

Saludos


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 20, 2007)

¿Que puedo hacer para probar si el integrado está funcionando bien?, gracias por la pronta respuesta.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 24, 2007)

Necesito ayuda realmente! no hay forma de hacer que funcione este circuito y ya reemplacé todos los componentes para asegurarme de que todo salga bien, pero sigue sin funcionar. Coloco las puntas de prueba en agua y no pasa naada!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2007)

Que integrado estas usando ? El mas conveniente es el CD4093.

Puntos a tener en cuenta:
Si las sondas son muy chicas (Superficie) o estan muy alejadas una de otra no te funcionara.
Calcula que entre las sondas debe haber unos 3 a 5 mm de separacion como maximo.

Si tienes multimetro mide tension alterna entre GND y la sonda de salida (La que va a la pata 3 del IC con el capacitor) deverias tener unos 3 o 4 VCA.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 24, 2007)

CD4093BE, ¿estará bien ese integrado? si no, ¿cuál será el mejor a utilizar? Necesito entregar este proyecto antes del 2008. Es urgente, gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2007)

Ese es el correcto.
Toma las medidas que te comente, sobre todo la tension de alterna.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 24, 2007)

Gracias fogonazo. YA hice la prueba pero me pasa algo raro, al media GND contra la pata 3, tengo 20.2 VAC, pero al medir despues del capacitor tengo 0 VAC! ¿Que pasa? ¿Estará arruinado este otro integrado?, ¿Qué otras pruebas puedo hacer? Por favor sigueme ayudando que ya no sé que pueda estar pasando.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 24, 2007)

He vuelto a realizar pruebas y efectivamente, el VAC no pasa los capacitores!, es decir, cuando hago la medición antes del capacitor si hay VAC, pero cuando realizo la medición entre la última pata del capacitor (2.2nf, no polarizado para 100V) con GND, me marca 0. ¿Qué será lo que está haciendo problema?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2007)

Intenta unir las sondas entre si, (no pasara nada), y verifica si el relee se energiza
Prueba cambiar la resistencia de 1M por otra de 2,2M o 2 de 1M en serie


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 24, 2007)

No pasa nada al unir las sondas, de hecho probé conectado la sonda receptora a la salida de la pata 3, pero no sucede nada (no se energiza el relé). Probé cambiando el valor de la resistencia con un potenciómetro, pero no se energiza el relé. Leí que la resistencia de 1M se utiliza como regulador de la sensibilidad. ¿Tendrá esto algo que ver con que no funcione? ¿Qué podría hacer para saber si el IC está en buen estado (sin embargo, si hay salida de AC en la pata 3)?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2007)

En la pata 4 debes tener VCC (La tension con la que alimentas el circuito)

Si conectas la pata 5 a VCC, el relee debe energizarce


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 24, 2007)

Al conectar la pata 5 a VCC no se energiza el relé. ¿Que significa eso? Sin embargo al medir GND con la pata 4 efectivamente tengo la tensión con que se alimenta el circuito e irónicamente al medir GND contra la pata 5 el multímetro marca la misma tensión de entrada.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 24, 2007)

¿Esto significa que el IC está arruinado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2007)

Puede ser que se halla aruinado.

Te aconsejo que revises el conexiónado, recuerda como se cuenta el numero de los pines.

¿ Donde estas armando el circuito, Protoboard ?


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 24, 2007)

Sí, lo estoy armando en Protoboard. El conexionado está bien, lo he revisado varias veces y todo está bien. Estoy usando la hoja técnica del CD4093BE para contar el número de pines. Es la segunda vez que cambio el integrado porque la primera vez cometí un error con la corriente de alimentación. Sin embargo cambié todo en el circuito y todo es nuevo. ¿tendrá algo que ver que lo esté armando en Protoboard?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2007)

Fijate que coloques tu IC en el lugar correcto del Proto, no te vallan a quedar cortocircuitas las patas.

El pin Nº 1 visto el IC desde arriba (Lado contrario a las patas) es el que esta del lado de la muesca a la izquierda.

Los pines principales son los de alimentacion (Positivo: Pata 14, Negativo: Pata 7), si estos estan bien conectados el IC muy dificilmente se dañara.

Armate todo nuevamente sin el transistor ni el relee, que vamos a ir viendo por pasos.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 25, 2007)

Ok ya lo tengo, está armado sin el transistor ni el relé. ¿Ahora? Gracias por ayudarme fogonazo.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 25, 2007)

¿Que debería de hacer ahora fogonazo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2007)

OK, para empezar, conecta a -VCC (Tierra) las patas del IC Nº: 8, 9, 12 y 13

Luego conecta la resistencia de 1MHohm entre las patas Nº: 5, 6 y tierra.
Verifica que sea de 1.000.000 Hohms con el multimetro (Si es mayor mejor).

En esta condicion, si alimentas el circuito en la pata Nº: 4 debes tener +VCC (Tu tension de alimentacion)

Si hasta ahora estamos bien, colocas los diodos van en serie entre si con anodo hacia las patas Nº: 5 y 6 (Anodo punta donde esta la raya, puede ser roja o negra) y catodo a -VCC
Colocado y verificado esto, agregas el capacitor de 2N2 al punto de union de los 2 diodos.

En este momento si aplicas tension al circuito sigues teniendo +VCC en la salida Nº 4 pero  tocando con el dedo la punta del capacitor (La contraria a los diodos) debes poder medir tension alterna en la misma pata Nº 4.

Efectua las comprobaciones y comenta.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 25, 2007)

OK, ya realicé la primera parte y efectivamente tengo el voltaje de alimentación en la pata 4 del IC. Ahora agregué los diodos y el capacitor y sigo midiendo el voltaje CC de alimentación en la pata 4 del integrado. Sin embargo, creo que hay un error, el Cátodo es el que tiene la raya negra o roja en el diodo y el Ánodo es el lado que no tiene marca. Ahora probé medir el VAC en la pata 4 y efectivamente tengo 24 VAC aproximadamente según marca mi multimetro. A la vez veo que hay 24 VAC también en la pata 3. ¿Ahora que debería de hacer? Lo curioso es que se puede medir VAC sin necesidad de tocar el capacitor con el dedo. ¿Tendrá algo que ver eso?


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 25, 2007)

Por cierto, probé quitar el capacitor y de igual manera puedo medir VAC en la pata 4 y 3.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 25, 2007)

Otro dato importante, quité los diodos para ver que pasaba y lo dejé como estaba en al primera prueba y al conectar la punta negra a GND y la punta roja a la pata 4 tengo los mismos 24 VAC de igual manera! ¿Será que algo anda mal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2007)

Efectivamente, pense una cosa escribi otra (catodo-anodo), la raya va hacia la pata del IC

La pata 3 es la salida del oscilador.
Habra tension alterna si esta conectado el capacitor C3 y la resistencia R1
Si no lo estan y las patas del IC (1, 2) NO tienen conexión, el IC esta oscilando por su cuenta (Es normal), para verificarlo, conectalas (Patas 1, 2) a maza, en la pata 3 debes tener +VCC (Sin Alterna)

El mismo efecto de autooscilacion se puede producir en las patas 5 y 6 dando alterna en 4, tiene que estar colocada la resistencia de 1M para que esto no ocurra.

Si conectas las patas 5 y 6 a +VCC en la salida 4 NO debes tener tension (O muy muy poca)


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 25, 2007)

Realicé lo anterior. Efectivamente al conectar la 5 y 6 a +VCC no hay salida de tensión. Respecto a la autooscilación conecté las patas 1 y 2 a masa pero sigo teniendo alterna en la 3. ¿Estará aquí el problema? Hay algo que no entiendo, Por qué si hay salida de corriente alterna digamos en la pata 4 o 3, ¿Por qué al conectar el capacitor no llega nada al extremo de salida del capacitor (ni VCC ni VAC)?! ¿Por qué pasa eso? ¿será ese el problema?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2007)

Conecta 1 y 2 a +VCC, deberias tener 0 VCC en la pata 3 (Misma prueba que hiciste con 5 y 6)

Si se te desaparece la tension en la pata 3, podemos pensar que el IC esta perfecto

Fijate si los diodos estan sanos, conducen en un sentido e invirtiendo las puntas del Multimetro NO, Punta roja del multimetro a la raya del diodo NO conduce, punta negra a la raya si conduce.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 25, 2007)

Ok, ya lo he hecho, al conectar la pata 1 y 2 no hay voltaje en la pata 3 ni VAC ni VCC. Por lo que el IC seguramente está perfecto. Los diodos están en perfecto estado también. Bueno esto limita los posibles problemas. ¿Qué debería de hacer ahora Fogonazo? ¿Normalmente es díficil este circuito? ¿Por qué los capacitores no transmiten el VAC de los pines 3 y 4? ¿Qué más pruebas puedo hacer?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2007)

Es un esquema sencillo, no deveria traer problemas.
¿ Tu multimero tiene posibilidad de medir capacitores ?

Si es asi, mide el valor de los cap de 2N2 que no esten en corto y valor

Si tienesuna resistencia de 1K a 270K colocala entre la pata 3 y el extremo libre del cap. 1
en estas condiciones la pata 4 del IC deve estar a cero V


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 25, 2007)

Eso si no tengo, no tengo el medidor de capacitores. ¿Lo de la resistencia de 1K a 270K se debe de probar con todo el circuito armado (exceptuando el transistor y el relé) o no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2007)

Correcto, si colocas la res. y la tension en 4 desaparece esta todo bien, o sea a un paso de que funcione.


Edit:
Mide si encuentras tension alterna en la pata libre de C1 y maza


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 26, 2007)

Fogonazo tengo un problema. Volví a conectar el circuito totalmente pero ahora el IC no está autooscilando por lo que no tengo señal AC en la pata 3 del IC y eso era necesario para lo anterior. ¿Conecto 1 y 2 a GND para que me de señal en la 3?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

Si tienes la resistencia de 470K y el cap. de 2n2 colocados, tendria que oscilar.
Recuerda que las patas 1 y 2 deben estar AMBAS conectadas al cap. y la res.

Igualmente, si conectas las patas 1 y 2 a maza la pata 3 debe tener +VCC

Maza, tierra, neutro, tierra , GND, -VCC no son lo mismo, pero que no te extrañe que los yo los use con el mismo sentido cuando escribo.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 26, 2007)

Lo he hecho, pero tengo una pregunta. ¿Las patas 1 y 2 van directamente a masa o van por medio del Capacitor C3 a masa? Al conectar las patas 1 y 2 por medio del capacitor a GND tengo 14 VAC. ¿Está bien eso?


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 26, 2007)

Ya hice lo de conectar la resistencia de 1K hasta 270K de la pata 3 a la pata libre del C1 pero sigo teniendo señal AC en la pata 4. Sin embargo, al mismo tiempo tengo 14 VAC (los mismos que se miden en la pata 3) en el capacitor tanto en un lado como en el otro extremo! ¿Voy bien?


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 26, 2007)

Por cierto, tengo 14VAC en un lado del capacitor C1 y 12 VAC en el otro extremo (por si es importante mencionarlo). ¿Por qué tengo todavía voltaje en la pata 4?


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 26, 2007)

¿Por qué será que tengo menos voltaje en la pata 3?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

> Lo he hecho, pero tengo una pregunta. ¿Las patas 1 y 2 van directamente a masa o van por medio del Capacitor C3 a masa? Al conectar las patas 1 y 2 por medio del capacitor a GND tengo 14 VAC. ¿Está bien eso?



En el esquema horiginal las patas 1 y 2 se conectan a maza mediante el capacitor de 2n2.
El capacitor junto con la resistencia forman un oscilador astable de onda cuadrada

Lo que te sugeri es poner ambas patas a tierra en forma directa para veri si la salida del IC cambia, cada compuerta del IC se comporta como Inversor, entradas a "0" salida a "+".




> Ya hice lo de conectar la resistencia de 1K hasta 270K de la pata 3 a la pata libre del C1 pero sigo teniendo señal AC en la pata 4. Sin embargo, al mismo tiempo tengo 14 VAC (los mismos que se miden en la pata 3) en el capacitor tanto en un lado como en el otro extremo! ¿Voy bien?



Si lo hiciste y no aparece cambio de estado en la pata 4, en apariencia el problema esta en el "Receptor"



> Por cierto, tengo 14VAC en un lado del capacitor C1 y 12 VAC en el otro extremo (por si es importante mencionarlo). ¿Por qué tengo todavía voltaje en la pata 4?



¿?¿?¿?¿?

Fijate:
Si los diodos estan sanos.
Si estan unidas las patas 5 y 6 entre si y al Capacitor y al diodo.


Trata de mandar un mensaje por vez, me mareo


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 26, 2007)

Fogonazo, tengo un curioso resultado. Al conectar las patas 1 y 2 a tierra directamente (cómo me habias dicho) tengo 0 VAC en la pata 4!, pero como te decia al conectar la pata 1 y 2 por medio del capacitor a GND, tengo 14 VAC en la pata 3 y 24 VAC en la pata 4. ¿Esto es buena o mala señal? ¿Qué estará fallando ó los resultados son buenos? Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

Sergio Flores dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo, tengo un curioso resultado. Al conectar las patas 1 y 2 a tierra directamente (cómo me habias dicho) tengo 0 VAC en la pata 4! pero como te decia al conectar la pata 1 y 2 por medio del capacitor a GND, tengo 14 VAC en la pata 3 y 24 VAC en la pata 4. ¿Esto es buena o mala señal? ¿Qué estará fallando ó los resultados son buenos? Gracias!



Cero en la pata 4 esta mal, la 1 y 2 no estan conectadas a la 4

1 y 2 con cap. --> 14 VCA = Bien !

En este momento que tienes colocado en el Proto ?


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 26, 2007)

Ok, lo que tengo conectado en el proto es:

- El CD4093 (IC)
- La pata 14 hacia +VCC y la pata 7 hacia GND.
- Resistencia de 2.2 Mohm entre las patas 6 y 5 y esto a GND.
- Los diodos 1n4148 y el cátodo del último hacia las patas 5 y 6.
- Del cátodo del primer diodo tengo conectado el capacitor que va a la resistencia de 100K y hasta la pata 3.
- Las patas 1 y 2 van a GND por medio de otro capacitor. 
- Las patas 8,9,12 y 13 hacia GND. 
- Voltaje de alimentación de 11.58 VCC

Los resultados son los que te mencioné anteriormente:
- 11.53 +VCC en las patas 4 y 3.
- 24 VAC en las patas 4 y 3 al tener conectado las 1 y 2 también a tierra, pero 14 VAC cuando se conecta 1 y 2 por el capacitor a tierra.

Esto es lo que está sucediendo. ¿Qué debo de hacer ahora Fogonazo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

La res. de 100K es la que te sugeri de prueba ?


En apariencia esta todo bien
Solamente se me ocurre que revises electricamente las conexiónes a GND de los componentes que van alli, verifica continuidad entre todos estos y el negativo de tu fuente

Integrado pata: 7
2 capacitores de 2n2: C3 y C4
1 Diodo: D1
1 Resistencia: R2


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 26, 2007)

Sí la de 100K fue la que esta entre los de 1k y 270k que me habias dicho. 
Entre las conexiones a GND, hay 2 irregularidades. La R2 está conectada tanto a GND como a la pata 5, según me dijiste que lo hiciera. ¿está bien?. Me faltó un capacitor a conectar que es el C3. Sin embargo todo está bien en ese sentido.

Verifiqué si cambiaba algo con el C3, pero todo está bien, es decir igual a como lo veniamos examinando. 

En la pata del C1 que dá con el cátodo del primer diodo tengo 11 VAC. 

¿Qué me recomendas probar ahora Fagonazo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

R2 debe ir conectada una pata a GND, la otra pata al pin 5 y al 6 del IC.
Al mismo punto (Patas 5 y 6) tambien va una pata del cap. de 2n2 y el diodo.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 26, 2007)

Excelente, todo como me dijiste. ¿Ahora Fogonazo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

Te fijaste que la res. debe ir conectada a las patas 5 y 6, tu mencionaste SOLO la 5.

Y ahora me voy a dormir ! Aqui son las 0:00 Hs


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 26, 2007)

ok ok aqui todavía son las 9. Ok bueno, talvez me podes ayudar mañana. Sí tengo la resistencia a la 5 y 6, lo había corregido antes. Talvez mañana me podes decir cómo sigo construyendo esto. Gracias por la ayuda hasta aquí.!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2007)

Idea de ultima hora, indudablemente la falla de tu esquema debe ser producto de un TONTERA tan grande que no la vemos, asi que habra que buscarla.

Tal vez las islas de tu proto no tengan continuidad entre los puntos que deverian tener continuidad.

Con una de las puntas del multimetro tocando la pata 5 del IC debes tener continuidad con los siguientes componentes: Pata 6 del IC, catodo de D2, Pata de cap. C4 (2n2) y pata de res. R2 (2MOhms).

Ahora con una de las puntas del multimetro toando la pata 1 del IC debes tener continuidad con: La pata 2 del IC, una pata de R1 (470K) y una pata de C3 (2n2).

Por desgracia para ti yo 1 o 2, a veces mas veces por semana, viajo, hoy me toca. Estare disponible por la noche o mañana.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 27, 2007)

Desgracia!... bueno, voy a esperar, tengo q entregar esto el sábado ojalá lo logre. Ya hice la prueba y todo tiene continuidad. Gracias por la ayuda. Cuando podas talvez me avisas que puedo seguir probando. Gracias.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 27, 2007)

Es raro que un circuito que no se ve tan complejo se complique tanto. ¿Será que está correcto el diagrama Fogonazo?


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 28, 2007)

Estuve realizando pruebas, pero no sé que debería de probar ahora. ¿Me puedes ayudar Fogonazo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2007)

El circuito no es complicado y es correcto, donde esta el problema ¿?¿?¿?

Intenta esto: Retira D1, D2 seguira rectificando.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 28, 2007)

Ya lo logré Fogonazo! Gracias por la ayuda. El problema estaba en los diodos, por alguna extraña razón no estaban funcionando bien, pero los cambié y todo funciona perfecto. Gracias de veras!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2007)

Creo que yo estoy mas alegre que tu, te felicito.
Luego cuenta que calificacion te sacaste en el trabajo


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 30, 2007)

20/20 en el proyecto! Gracias Fogonazo! Ahora, sacame de una duda.. donde estudiaste? Es que realmente me impresiona que conozcas tanto sobre todo lo de Electrónica.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2007)

BUENISIMO ¡¡¡


Quien te ha dicho a ti que yo estudie ?

Mi curriculum esta en un post (Encuesta)


----------



## Sergio Flores (Dic 30, 2007)

jaja ok! reitero mis agradecimientos! Feliz Año nuevo 2008!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2007)

Muchas Gracias, e igualmente para ti. !


----------



## Sergio Flores (Ene 5, 2008)

Fogonazo! acabo de descubrir un problema, con el tiempo, el transistor se abre y el circuito se arruina. ¿Por qué estará pasando esto? ¿Qué podría hacer para que ya no suceda esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2008)

Mide el consumo de tu relee intercalando el multimetro en funcion amperimetro por 2000mA y verifica que este sea de NO MAS de 200mA, si es mas que esto, tendras que reemplazar el Tr. por otro de mayor potencia, tambien verifica que el diodo en paralelo con el relee este sano.


----------



## Sergio Flores (Ene 5, 2008)

Fogonazo, necesito ayuda! Descubrí que con el tiempo se quema el transistor que estoy usando en el circuito. ¿Qué estará pasando? ¿Cómo puedo evitar eso? gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Mide el consumo de tu relee intercalando el multimetro en funcion amperimetro por 2000mA y verifica que este sea de NO MAS de 200mA, si es mas que esto, tendras que reemplazar el Tr. por otro de mayor potencia, tambien verifica que el diodo en paralelo con el relee este sano.




Ya te habia conteestado


----------

